# Advice from other boarders -.-



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

So I'm just going to have a little rant.

One of my biggest pet peeves is when other boarders give me un-asked for advice. Especially in a snooty manner like they know everything.

This happens to me every once in a while and it drives me up the wall.

It happened today regarding the length of my stirrups. My left knee hurts every once in a while when using certain western saddles because the stirrups arent turned out enough and it makes my knee ache. This random lady decided to tell me that my knee hurt because my stirrups were too short. I'm sorry but I've been riding my entire life, and if what she had to say was fact, it would hurt on both knees on all saddles. Besides, I dont want advice from someone who themselves is using a saddle 10 times to small for them...

Anyways thats all lol

Sorry about that


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

One of the hardest to learn, but most important things, in life is to know when to smile and nod like you care but do not.

Sometimes giving advice is simply a way to make conversation. Being friendly in a way. Sometimes it is not, I realize.

I find it never hurts to listen though, sometimes I might actually learn something I did not know before.

Smile and nod and continue on your way.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Eh, it's annoying, but it's not the end of the world. Ignore it and move on


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

We have a saying in this house....grin and nod, grin and nod....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Some people are "naturally" rude. Tey really don't realize how they sound. So just kinda go with it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, you just learn to ignore it. Just keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How old are you, dear?

If you're younger, people with their unasked for advice will really get your goat.

Once you get older, you can just brush them off like an annoying fly.

As the others have said, smile, nod, and do as you dang well please!


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

oh i did smile nod and say "yeah i dunno" but in the inside i was kinda ticked off lol

i'm 19 so everyone at my ranch thinks i have little to no experience and they need to give me advice all the time. the thing is that i work at this ranch, so i obviously know what i'm doing.. i've been riding/working with horses since i could walk, and that's a lot more experience than some of the people giving me advice lol

i dont ever let them know i'm ticked off, just needed to rant about it a little lol


oh, and wannahorse, i totally know what you're saying, my roommate is just like that. she will say things in a rude manner and not even realize she's doing it


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So you're an employee and these are boarders or guests? Yep, you can't sass back, then. Yes, people can be rude, especially if you're in a service job.

I've sometimes had the opposite problem. Arrogant, cocksure little chippies who think they know all there is about horses, and try to give me advice. 

Since I'm an adult and have had horses twice as long as they've been alive, I just laugh and say, "Well aren't you _cute_! Come back when you've grown up some and don't know everything!" Then I walk away. :wink:


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah i cant sass back of course  my boss usually tells me to just have them talk to him about any concerns they have

they always sum me up before they even know me/have talked to me before. they allllways ask me if i'm there for lessons, etc. and when i tell them that i work there they're always surprised.

yes i am still learning and don't know everything, but i also am not clueless when it comes to horses


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

justinebee said:


> oh i did smile nod and say "yeah i dunno" but in the inside i was kinda ticked off lol
> 
> i'm 19 so everyone at my ranch thinks i have little to no experience and they need to give me advice all the time. the thing is that i work at this ranch, so i obviously know what i'm doing.. i've been riding/working with horses since i could walk, and that's a lot more experience than some of the people giving me advice lol
> 
> ...


 
My neighbor is like ti. She says so many snotty, rude things. But my mom and dad tell me just to let it go because she doesnt even realize shes a brat. lol. Her entire family is like that:shock:


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I've sometimes had the opposite problem. Arrogant, cocksure little chippies who think they know all there is about horses, and try to give me advice.
> 
> Since I'm an adult and have had horses twice as long as they've been alive, I just laugh and say, "Well aren't you _cute_! Come back when you've grown up some and don't know everything!" Then I walk away. :wink:


Hahahahahahaha!!! Ahh, that made me laugh. Sadly, my mom accuses me of being like that (but not with horses, with life lol). I guess it's just in the teenage genes... lol 
But man that was funny SR!! :lol:


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_If I have to take a makeup or extra lesson, I normally have to go to the other coach at my barn and her friend helps out in the lesson. Although she is the same age as I am, I have a hard time taking advice from her because I feel like I am at least on the same level as she is, if not slightly better. It's hard, but just gotta suck it up and do it. I pretend not to hear her half the time....but one of these days the brain-mouth filter might not work...._


----------

